

Speed up your JavaScript, Part 1 - bdfh42
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2009/01/13/speed-up-your-javascript-part-1/

======
tlrobinson
Most of the time you shouldn't even need to chunk processing like this, and if
you do, you might be doing something else wrong.

